# Queen Bees for sale on Ebay



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

While I wouldn't buy as much as a box of 
paperclips on eBay, it would appear from
the "seller locaion" that this is 
Tollet's, a producer of generic Italians
of no particular pedigree or distinction.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

I believe the seller is www.damoc.com 
I have talked to them via email and they seem knowledgeable enough though I have never had any queens from them so I can't say anything about them. They can be ordered directly (at a lesser price)
http://www.damoc.com/beekeeper/apser.html

-Tim


----------



## Blue.eyed.Wolf (Oct 3, 2005)

Well if Tarheit wont put in a shameless plug for himself, even when given such a golden opritunity, I will! 

I bought some queens from Tim this summer, found him on ebay. Prompt shipping, reasonable price, even took the time to talk to me by phone...twice, to answer kindergarden level beekeeping questions. Did I mention excellent queens?

I'll be buying from him again this summer.

Thats www.HoneyRunApiaries.com

see above posting


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Jim, before you slam eBay have you ever purchased anything there? I have purchased lots of things with no trouble at all. 

There are misleading statements everywhere. Why I have even heard companies claim to be non-profit and when ask for their 990 they dont comply which is against IRS regulations. 



> IRS
> 
> A charitable organization must make available for public inspection its approved application for recognition of exemption with all supporting documents and its last three annual information returns. Pursuant to the Taxpayer Bill of Rights 2, the organization is required to provide copies of these documents upon request without charge (other than a reasonable fee for reproduction and copying costs). Penalties are provided for failure to comply with these requirements. For more information, see our frequently asked questions


Hey, Jim that gives me an idea. I am requesting a copy of your 990 since you claim bee-quick is a non-profit. Just tell me how much I need to send you for reproduction cost.

[ December 16, 2005, 06:29 PM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

magnet-man, haven't seen you here in quite awhile. 

>Jim, before you slam eBay....
oh, he's just entertaining himself.

>There are misleading statements everywhere.
If you've followed many of Jim's posts, you'll see that he makes many of them himself.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Dick, I have been busy and free time is very limited. Did you treat with OA this year?

I honestly believe Jim will send me the 990. Not!


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

I did treat some hives with OA vapor, but the tube cracked early on, so I had to go the the hardware store for some metal copper/brass pieces. The pipette is still ok so I can easily see the vapor as it leaves the pipe.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There's a plan. Use the copper with a glass pipette.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

I liked magnet-man's setup as it was easy to see when the crystals vaporized, realizing that it was glass and required more caution.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

magnet man adds:
(other than a reasonable fee for reproduction and copying costs)

tecumseh amuses himself by thinking:
some folks have evidently not gotten any copies by their favorite legal eagle. let me see at $10 per page that would be about... well let me just say possible a bit more than some folks might expect.


----------



## louis1st (Oct 17, 2004)

I thought ebay didn't accept live animals as part of their auctions??

is this a breach of Ebay's policies?


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

They do allow live animals sales, but do have a lot of limitations. Their limitations look to be pretty much governed by what is allowed by government laws and regulations. (And are perhaps a bit more conservative than federal law). Though they never mention honey bees specifically I suspect they'd fall in a category or exception by themselves given the large amount of legal trade that already takes place in queens.

I have seen others sell queens and even complete hives and entire beekeeping operations on ebay over that past few years without any problems (Including myself in the mid summer slowdown that always seems to happen). 

@Blue.eyed.Wolf - Thank's for the compliment. I probably could plug my queens and other wares here but I just don't feel blatent self promotion belong here (except maybe in the For Sale forum). It just feels too much like the pushy door to door sales man you just can't get out of your house to me. But you're welcome to plug away all you want









-Tim


----------

